
Fiziko – various things in MetaPost for a physics textbook - app4soft
https://habr.com/en/post/454376/
======
app4soft
Author also experiments with combining ` _fiziko.mp_ ` with ` _byrne.mp_ `.[0]

P.S.: _byrne.mp_ — MetaPost + ConTeXt rendition of Oliver Byrne's "The first
six books of the Elements of Euclid".[1]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/cphlmy/status/1149450536309182465](https://twitter.com/cphlmy/status/1149450536309182465)

[1] [https://github.com/jemmybutton/byrne-
euclid](https://github.com/jemmybutton/byrne-euclid)

------
app4soft
_fiziko.mp_ — open-source MetaPost library initially written to automate some
elements of black and white illustrations for a physics textbook, especially
useful for TeX/LaTeX users.[0]

[0]
[https://github.com/jemmybutton/fiziko](https://github.com/jemmybutton/fiziko)

